# Neutral eyeshadow



## snkatha (Sep 17, 2009)

What are your favorite deep brown eyeshadows for a neutral look? I'm new to mac so would love to get eyeshadows that are mostly neutral because that's what i usually use plus i want to start slow with neutrals then slowly build up to other colors.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of my favorite Neutral ones are espresso, Twinks, Satin Taupe, and Mulch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Texture and bronze would be  good ones as well especially for darker skin tones


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww shucky ducky!  Neautrals are my thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saddle
Showestopper (LE)
Handwritten
Swiss Chocolate
Texture
Wookwinked
Bronze 
Amber Lights (can be neutral depending on how you wear it)

Also Groundwork paint pot and Painterly paint pot are good bases for neutral eyes.  I bought pretty much every paint pot color when I first started collecting but those two are the ones I use all the time


----------



## snkatha (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! I was always overwhelmed now atleast i've some direction


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love Folie, its a gorgeous dark reddish brown. And Handwritten is great as well


----------

